# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > الفضائيات >  >  ارجو المساعدة اخى ياسر

## هانى شبكة

*الرسيفرig انا اشتركت فى سرفر مدفوع سى سى كام وشغال معى 100/100 ولكن عند اطفاء الجهاز وتشغيلوا مرة اخرى لا يفتح القنوات الا اذا دخلت على قائمة السى سى كام فاجدها باللون الاصفر فانتظر حتى تكون خضراء وبذلك يشتغل السرفر وكل مرة افعل ذلك مع العلم انه لايشتغل كل مرة الا اذا دخلت على القائمة فما هو السبب وماهو الحل ولكم منى جزيل الشكر



                                                      :hghkl:
                        	*

----------

